
Cellular internet service in Puerto Rico now available via (Google Ballons) - dfps
https://www.axios.com/cellular-internet-service-in-puerto-rico-now-available-via-project-loon-2499160603.html
======
dfps
Google Balloon Internet is what we've been hearing about for years now. They
refer to it now as "Project Loon"

